# My new Shiney and LOUD Russ Fellows system...



## dazzler1 (Nov 15, 2004)

I got my Custom Russ Fellows System fitted yesterday.
I have to say the workmanship on Russ' systems is second to none....absolute quality!!
The sound is now as follows:

On start up, very deep, loud burble....real sweet!

Pulling away slowly sounds like Satans children are trying to get out!!

When the toe goes down it sounds like Satan Himself is roaring on the top of his voice!!! :chuckle:

I'm absolutely loving it, although I've already had a nice look (NOT) from one of the neighbours this morning! Hahaha.....I know...:GrowUp:

I wanna say a massive thanks to Russ, and Andy (ACSpeedtech).

I'll post a couple of sound clips when I get chance, but for now here's a couple of pics.....


----------



## moochofun (Feb 16, 2013)

Crikey, no wonder its loud - not a silencer in sight! It does look lovely though :chuckle:

And 10pts for annoying the neighbours :bowdown1:


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Lovely, can't wait for the clips.


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

they are brill.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Holy crap that much be loud! need clips


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

sweet get some videos up bud, as I'm temped to get the full system and downpipes.. dunno yet

I've only got the russ/acspeedtech y pipe at the moment, and that sounds great, i know what you mean about the low down rumble 

U got the downpipes as well bud??


----------



## b4l81 (Jun 29, 2012)

looks good need some vids?? wheres he based?


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

just google russ fellows , he is a really nice guy, top chap to deal with and his attention to detail is just brill


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

I was just about to say that has zero silencers in it lol

I have just fitted my 102mm quiet system, I'm happy but I must be getting old lol

Enjoy!


----------



## Sam88101 (Nov 26, 2013)

Looks awesome. Where are they based?


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Awesome system, love mine


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Sam88101 said:


> Looks awesome. Where are they based?


Warrington, :thumbsup:


----------



## matt4man (Feb 27, 2014)

dominic1 said:


> just google russ fellows , he is a really nice guy, top chap to deal with and his attention to detail is just brill


+1 awesome service and great quality and value.


----------



## NELLEE (Mar 8, 2014)

I was in there the other day talking to Andy about getting one of these babies..

Did you get a map done too? Looks the dogs!


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

That does look nice, but I take it you don't do track days!


What mm pipework is that?

I would be interested at the right price - one last go at a midlife crises!


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

What dia is it ?


----------



## Kristiano (Dec 14, 2013)

I cannot wait to hear this in person!! 

I bet it sounds evil...........but in a good way!! :thumbsup:


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

You using standard or de-cat down pipes with that?


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

OMG no Silencer's. Must sound good but surly too loud long term.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Russ made me a slightly different one to keep it legal for track. 

Had a few compliments on how good it sounded when I was at Knockhill last


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Awesome :bowdown1:

I've not seen a RF system without silencers before. I bet that sounds well tasty. Get some clips up! Would love to hear how it compares to my meisterR system which is also unsilenced.

I know what you mean about the neighbours. One of mine (who i dont really know) gave me a dirty look the other day just as i was pootling down the road sensibly so i gave it the beans and she nearly shat herself :chuckle:


----------



## NELLEE (Mar 8, 2014)

SamboGrove said:


> Awesome :bowdown1:
> 
> I've not seen a RF system without silencers before. I bet that sounds well tasty. Get some clips up! Would love to hear how it compares to my meisterR system which is also unsilenced.
> 
> I know what you mean about the neighbours. One of mine (who i dont really know) gave me a dirty look the other day just as i was pootling down the road sensibly so i gave it the beans and she nearly shat herself :chuckle:


:chuckle:


----------



## dazzler1 (Nov 15, 2004)

Hahahaha SamboGrove.....that's class mate!

The size is 90mm then it goes into 2 x 75mm sections.
Correct, zero silencers, as I don't do track days in it.

Russ advised me to just have the standard Downpipes until I actually heard it once fitted cos he said it would be very loud, and insane with decatted Downpipes. I'm glad I took his advise cos it's bang on what I want noise-wise as is.

Russ fitted the system at Andys, and we were running late, so I'm going back on Saturday for mapping etc.

Both Russ and Andy are top blokes, ACSpeedtech is in Warrington.


.....guys, I'll have a look at getting some vids done tomorrow hopefully, I'd be doing em on my iPhone, so how do I upload video clips onto the forum?

Cheers


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

You would need to upload to the youtube app on your iphone then post the link on here.


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Look forward to the videos


----------



## dazzler1 (Nov 15, 2004)

.....I'll have to get the wifey to hold the camera, after she's made dinner though!
:smokin:


----------



## robgtr90 (Aug 3, 2013)

contacted russ about one of these exhausts mate , how are you finding it mate ?


----------



## dazzler1 (Nov 15, 2004)

......I'm lovin it mate, at last the tone matches the beast within!!


----------



## dazzler1 (Nov 15, 2004)

Guys, I've took a couple of vids and put em together on an app.....tried to upload to YouTube but its not havin any of it!.....it won't even let me upload the vids separately either.....it just says "was unable to upload video.

Any ideas guys?


----------



## robgtr90 (Aug 3, 2013)

dazzler1 said:


> ......I'm lovin it mate, at last the tone matches the beast within!!


been emailing russ and looks like il be getting this system mate, are you on standard downpipes and y pipe ?


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

dazzler1 said:


> Guys, I've took a couple of vids and put em together on an app.....tried to upload to YouTube but its not havin any of it!.....it won't even let me upload the vids separately either.....it just says "was unable to upload video.
> 
> Any ideas guys?


Too loud ? Lol


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

dazzler1 said:


> Guys, I've took a couple of vids and put em together on an app.....tried to upload to YouTube but its not havin any of it!.....it won't even let me upload the vids separately either.....it just says "was unable to upload video.
> 
> Any ideas guys?


Keep trying..

how would it compare to a lambo or similar in terms of volume?


----------



## dazzler1 (Nov 15, 2004)

Standard down pipes....Ypipe is part of Russ' system (see pics in original post)

......I'm still tryin lol


----------



## dazzler1 (Nov 15, 2004)

I just keep gettin "could not publish"
....starting to p155 me right off now!......been faffing about with it all evening


----------



## dazzler1 (Nov 15, 2004)

pwpro said:


> Too loud ? Lol


Hahahahahaha ;-)


----------



## ACspeedtech (Aug 25, 2011)

Glad you like the system Daz, always the upside of being able to make custom systems up for people! Just needs a bit more power now...


----------



## stealth13 (Jun 10, 2008)

Sounds sweet, but looks like you will need a clued up teen to sort that upload out, that's what I do with anything tech ; )


----------



## dazzler1 (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks Andy mate ;-)

......can anyone help with the video upload thing please?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

dazzler1 said:


> Thanks Andy mate ;-)
> 
> ......can anyone help with the video upload thing please?


you could upload to here? TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting and post the link


----------



## dazzler1 (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks Chronos, but I think I've cracked it lol....

Just remember when watching this the the sound quality is poor with lots of outside interference. The exhaust note sounds soooo much louder In the flesh!!....anyway here it is (hopefully lol)

Below Is a link to the small video I made, gimme your thoughts/feedback

Dazzlers GTR Russ Fellows stystem - YouTube


----------



## robgtr90 (Aug 3, 2013)

dazzler1 said:


> Thanks Chronos, but I think I've cracked it lol....
> 
> Just remember when watching this the the sound quality is poor with lots of outside interference. The exhaust note sounds soooo much louder In the flesh!!....anyway here it is (hopefully lol)
> 
> ...



Sounds amazing mate!! Really makes the gtr sound like the monster it is


----------



## bohnwani (Jun 11, 2013)

audio porn!


----------



## Glennyboy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## dazzler1 (Nov 15, 2004)

Cheers fellas!

.....yeah it does drone slightly at certain revs, but I bought the car wanting a beast, not a cruiser, so this exhaust fits the bill 100%


----------



## cd09 (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm jealous. 
Watch out for the rozzers though their not too keen on nice loud exhausts.


----------



## dazzler1 (Nov 15, 2004)

Lol ;-)

I know mate, but it's not like I go razzin about everywhere ;-)


----------



## R1Mark (Jul 7, 2003)

Reminds me of the Titanium system I had and sounds great but far too loud for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## daryloffset (Dec 6, 2013)

That sounds superb!


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Right that's it, getting the hacksaw out and those silencers are coming off!!

That sounds really nice, not as bad as I thought it would be!!

Just glad I don't live next door though:thumbsup:

Satan


----------



## dazzler1 (Nov 15, 2004)

I set a car alarm off on a parked car on my street this afternoon on my way home lol.....I was only burbling along quietly!!!


----------



## Naurulokki (Mar 5, 2014)

Epic sound!! And this comes from a guy with rather loud STI (101,5db @ 4500rpm). But is that non-silenced system MOT eligible at the UK?


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Sounds pretty similar to my MeisterR system which is very similar. Yours may have the edge on it as the rear pipework looks large as the Meister splits into 4 narrower sections earlier. Very nice though :clap:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

sounds epic mate, when you first started it, is that from hot or cold start?

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Kristiano (Dec 14, 2013)

Wow, that sounds immense. 

Quality piece of kit.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Just watch out for Plod as in some places they don't take kindly to "a noisy" exhaust!!!

As well as not being able to get near a track, what are you going to do for Mr MOT, noise and emissions?


----------



## dazzler1 (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks fellas.
MOT won't be a problem as I have a "friendly" MOTer lol ;-)


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

dazzler1 said:


> Thanks fellas.
> MOT won't be a problem as I have a "friendly" MOTer lol ;-)


sounds epic mate, when you first started it, is that from hot or cold start?


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Top job by Russ and Andy!
Seems like that V6 doesn't sound too bad after all once fully unleashed, nice flyby.
Do you have intakes on it?

Protegimus


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

Think ill need to listen to this after my stage 4 is done just to compare the sound, to see if downpipes make a difference between specs.

Graham


----------



## dazzler1 (Nov 15, 2004)

It was from a warm-ish start lol.
Standard Downpipes.


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

Sounds great!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

How is it a few weeks down the line, living with it day to day bud? I do a lot of mileage per week, would it start pishin me off on the motorway? As i am tempted to get one the same for summer.... Hmmmmm


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Chronos said:


> How is it a few weeks down the line, living with it day to day bud? I do a lot of mileage per week, would it start pishin me off on the motorway? As i am tempted to get one the same for summer.... Hmmmmm


I was just thinking this, let us know?


----------



## robgtr90 (Aug 3, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfKWWsD329I&feature=youtu.be

my go pro video of the same russ fellows system i fitted today , believe me its louder than in the video but sounds amazing , isn't too intrusive at motorway speeds which is a bonus 

cheers 
rob


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

robgtr90 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfKWWsD329I&feature=youtu.be
> 
> my go pro video of the same russ fellows system i fitted today , believe me its louder than in the video but sounds amazing , isn't too intrusive at motorway speeds which is a bonus
> 
> ...


sounds great bud!!congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

robgtr90 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfKWWsD329I&feature=youtu.be
> 
> my go pro video of the same russ fellows system i fitted today , believe me its louder than in the video but sounds amazing , isn't too intrusive at motorway speeds which is a bonus
> 
> ...


Needs down pipes


----------



## Kristiano (Dec 14, 2013)

Damn that sounds naughty. I think I need to change my pants!!!


----------



## robgtr90 (Aug 3, 2013)

cheers lads , the exhaust is a lot louder than that video gives off but its amazing !
jason don't even tempt me lol


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I NEED to hear one of these in person! Sounds just epic and defo not track friendly!
Pops and bangs map, downpipes and no silencers =  flames


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

robgtr90 said:


> cheers lads , the exhaust is a lot louder than that video gives off but its amazing !
> jason don't even tempt me lol


Would be insania!


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

HOLY SH!T BALLS !!!

The spotty grinning teenager has just broken loose....... That sounds amazing

I'd like to hear that at 6 in the morning when its about -2....... how to make the neighbours smile :thumbsup:


----------



## robgtr90 (Aug 3, 2013)

stixGTR said:


> HOLY SH!T BALLS !!!
> 
> The spotty grinning teenager has just broken loose....... That sounds amazing
> 
> I'd like to hear that at 6 in the morning when its about -2....... how to make the neighbours smile :thumbsup:


already had a comment from the neighbours on a warm start haha , lucky they are all petrol heads


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Ja5on said:


> Needs down pipes


Who's gonna do it 1st with the Russ unsilenced system? :clap:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Please please please someone do it with downpipes! It's to far away for me to wait but I will be doing it!!!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Buzby on here has an unsilenced MeisterR system with DPs which will be very similar. Sounds ridiculous from the clips I've seen :runaway:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

JapFreak786 said:


> Please please please someone do it with downpipes! It's to far away for me to wait but I will be doing it!!!


I could do it, ACspeedtech/Russ fellows unsilenced exhaust system, and acspeed/russ downpipes... BUT as I do a lot of motorway work, it might just pish me off with drone. I've got stock exhaust and acspedtech/russ fellow y pipe and its great, with not too much drone.


----------



## robgtr90 (Aug 3, 2013)

Chronos said:


> I could do it, ACspeedtech/Russ fellows unsilenced exhaust system, and acspeed/russ downpipes... BUT as I do a lot of motorway work, it might just pish me off with drone. I've got stock exhaust and acspedtech/russ fellow y pipe and its great, with not too much drone.


on the motorway with stock downpipes its surprisingly good mate will try get some videos from inside recorded this weekend


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

robgtr90 said:


> on the motorway with stock downpipes its surprisingly good mate will try get some videos from inside recorded this weekend


Thanks bud :thumbsup:


----------



## dazzler1 (Nov 15, 2004)

Rob, glad you went for it and glad you love it......really does sound quality!

I've had mine on a good few weeks now and it still puts a huge grin on my face every time I start up!!

I'll put a little clip on here......me going through a tunnel last night, but with large speed bumps so I don't get out of 1st gear! Hahahaha
Sound crap I know, but just might give you guys a better idea of the sound??

;-)


----------



## dazzler1 (Nov 15, 2004)

So here it is....please don't comment on my camera work cos I simply had the phone in my hand lol......it was mainly for the sound clip.... Enjoy!!!

Through the tunnel (large speed bumps) - YouTube


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Me sad. If I got one, the old lady across the road would die. Hmmmm :wavey:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

Sounds immense!!!


----------



## dazzler1 (Nov 15, 2004)

Yeah my neighbours ain't overjoyed when I do a cold start early or late in the day lol.

Also, a mate of mines neighbour just bought a Lamborghini Gallardo n he told me it sounds like thunder when he starts it up....so I went round there in the GTR......got chatting to the bloke n we both agreed that mine was A LOT louder than his hahahaha.....so mine must sound like Thor snoring!!!


----------



## Kristiano (Dec 14, 2013)

dazzler1 said:


> So here it is....please don't comment on my camera work cos I simply had the phone in my hand lol......it was mainly for the sound clip.... Enjoy!!!
> 
> Through the tunnel (large speed bumps) - YouTube


I know that location well!! Sounds mean. :thumbsup:


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

Bridge on Devonshire road has always been a good one for bike and R34 bit just doesn't sound as good in GTR, maybe after mods it will be better


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

I love my system, sounds awesome ands it's great for motorways.

DPs with a silencer Y pipe and different back box


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Sounds great!

Are all the AC speedtech systems russ fellows exhaust parts or are there some that are unrelated?


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm running a Russ fellows system , seems to have taken a few weeks to bed in but now it sounds immense, I think I will do down pipes after summer , ( want to do a few track days ) and we are going to spa / Germany in July, they are just a nice bit of kit, well made ,well priced if any one wants to hear one I'm in Manchester , just give me a shout.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

gtr mart said:


> Sounds great!
> 
> Are all the AC speedtech systems russ fellows exhaust parts or are there some that are unrelated?


I think so.

I bought mine through russ direct


----------



## AnEvoGuy (Aug 17, 2011)

Anyone got a Russ exhaust and based near London? Would love to hear one first hand!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

robgtr90 said:


> on the motorway with stock downpipes its surprisingly good mate will try get some videos from inside recorded this weekend


Rob did you manage to get those clips done from inside?

Am still tempted to go unsilenced and downpipes for summer, BUT I also wanted to do a few track days as well.. hmmmm

thanks


----------



## robgtr90 (Aug 3, 2013)

Chronos said:


> Rob did you manage to get those clips done from inside?
> 
> Am still tempted to go unsilenced and downpipes for summer, BUT I also wanted to do a few track days as well.. hmmmm
> 
> thanks


Will get some recorded tomorrow mate as I'm doing some motorway driving and will post it by night time . Sorry for the delay
Regards 
Rob


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

robgtr90 said:


> Will get some recorded tomorrow mate as I'm doing some motorway driving and will post it by night time . Sorry for the delay
> Regards
> Rob


Thanks a lot bro


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Chronos said:


> , BUT I also wanted to do a few track days as well.. hmmmm
> 
> thanks


Chronos get an entry in for the GTROC Sprint at Blyton on June 1st, you might even beat Flynn


----------



## robgtr90 (Aug 3, 2013)

Chronos said:


> Thanks a lot bro


russ fellows unsilenced normal driving gtr r35 - YouTube 

recorded this today , hopefully gives you and idea of how it sounds , sorry about the camera mount falling haha 

i open it up around 6.15 so you can hear the sound difference between normal driving and full throttle 

hope this helps mate 
roberto


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

robgtr90 said:


> russ fellows unsilenced normal driving gtr r35 - YouTube
> 
> recorded this today , hopefully gives you and idea of how it sounds , sorry about the camera mount falling haha
> 
> ...


thats great, thanks a lot bud... good video.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Great vid, many thanks for posting


Sounds a little louder than my Milltek system with un-resonated Y pipe and de-cat downpipes on normal driving but similar on full chat.


----------



## Kristiano (Dec 14, 2013)

Sounds awesome Roberto


----------



## JoePhillips (Oct 6, 2014)

Just ordered a full system with downpipes and sports cats! Can't wait now after seeing those vids! :flame:


----------



## Paulsmig (Feb 24, 2013)

What sort of dB would you expect at a static 4000 rpm.


----------



## Vladikar (Mar 17, 2014)

Paulsmig said:


> What sort of dB would you expect at a static 4000 rpm.


According to his website:

"Noise Output for this System is 97dB at 4,500 rpm Static Test, and around 95dB at Drive-by."


----------



## Paulsmig (Feb 24, 2013)

That's good, I have Russ down pipes and a GTC titan exh, full de cat, was 104 dB at TOTB. Just within the limits, But sounds like a F15 jet.

i love the burble at tick over and how it scream at high RPM but the drone is a bit much, im just ordering some sound dampening, so that should help.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Does anyone know the approximate price ? Their website does not have prices, which is a bit poor really.


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

snuffy just give him a call , i think the price goes up and down depending on the price of the steel, he is a nice bloke


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

dominic1 said:


> snuffy just give him a call , i think the price goes up and down depending on the price of the steel, he is a nice bloke


I think I'll have to do that. I just wanted a rough idea really. A plus is that I live just outside Chester and they are in Warrington, so not very far away.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Paulsmig said:


> What sort of dB would you expect at a static 4000 rpm.


Mine made 99dB @ 5000rpm static at Snetterton. Not sure I trust their noise testing equipment though as it seemed to be reading us all low.



snuffy said:


> Does anyone know the approximate price ? Their website does not have prices, which is a bit poor really.


~£2k for full decat system incl. downpipes - maybe a bit more if catted. Plus fitting of course.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks, that gives me a figure to work with/think about.


----------



## Dicko_4 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi all I'm due to change to a r35 soon from my lotus exige s (can't wait) and I am interested in this exhaust system. I'm guessing that this system with standard downpipes passes an mot due to the cats in the standard downpipes? I understand that to get pops and bangs (and flames) you need to get defatted downpipe and maybe the pop and bang map, however I was wondering if this system pops and bangs with standard downpipes as it has no other silencers and seems louder than other aftermarket exhaust with standard down pipes. Really want pops and bangs (and flames ) but don't fancy the full decat system inc downpipes as even though I have a friendly mot tester, I feel in a serious accident the insurance would not pay out with it not being road legal as such. Thanks for any replies in advance


----------



## Naurulokki (Mar 5, 2014)

How loud this exactly is? Any DB readings? As this has been "advertised" by many one of *the loudest* exhaust out there for R35.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I measured mine this morning. Russ fellows with catless downpipes.

very cold start, crisp morning. On idle. At 3ft and elevated angle it as reading 90db and right at the pipes 110db...


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

gtr mart said:


> I measured mine this morning. Russ fellows with catless downpipes.
> 
> very cold start, crisp morning. On idle. At 3ft and elevated angle it as reading 90db and right at the pipes 110db...


Nice, how loud is it at 3500 rpm 3ft away from the pipes?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

OK, so some more checks for me to do:

When fully warm, I will check:

- 3500rpm 3ft away (directly in line). 
- 3/4 revs (so 5250rpm) 1 meter away (directly in line)

then from fully cold, 
- try and get a cold start up peak figure (first turn of the key and flare in revs) - it must be hitting 115/120db for a split second - my poor neighbours  also LOL 

Not sure what to expect at 3500 and 5250rpm. Louder I assume, but by how much


----------



## JoePhillips (Oct 6, 2014)

Dazzler1

Are you from Blackpool? I live nearby and just ordered a full system with down pipes and Andy's talked me into silencers. Would love to hears your in person and compare.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

JoePhillips said:


> Dazzler1
> 
> Are you from Blackpool? I live nearby and just ordered a full system with down pipes and Andy's talked me into silencers. Would love to hears your in person and compare.


I think Dazzler has left the building. He's not posted for ages and I PM'd him a 3 or 4 weeks ago but I've had no response.


----------



## JoePhillips (Oct 6, 2014)

No problem. Cheers mate


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

Looks great quality. As said before though that must be LOUD.


----------



## dazzler1 (Nov 15, 2004)

Sorry Snuffy, I ain't left the building as you found out when you came to have a nosey at the exhaust and a spin to hear it.....just soooo busy with work it's frightening, only been on british soil for 7days since December 31st!!
Glad you liked it though......let us know if you went ahead and got the system!!


----------

